# LR Mobile Sync Stuck in Pending State



## Richard Perks (Aug 11, 2017)

I am travelling so using iPad to import camera roll files (Canon Raw) into LR mobile on an iPad.  It worked for a while but now stuck saying '613 files pending'.  I have used my phone and a sync there does not display all the files from LR iPad so syncing certainly not complete.  I've left the iPad running overnight and still the same so certainly not syncing.

Can anyone confirm what the problem means get be - I've just had one of my cf cards get corrupted so really keen to get the sync working so I have a backup if my raw files.

Thanks


----------



## dave_bass5 (Aug 17, 2017)

I find syncing can be very slow, maybe its just that. Do you have a good connection to the internet? Have you checked LR on the web to see what photos are actually there?


----------

